# Some BR-600 recordings



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/terrymoxness 

The guitar tracks were all done with the BR-600. Some of the acoustic tracks are direct, the drums and bass were done separately at a friend's computer based studio.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Holy crap, that sounds good. Well done. 
You must have miced those guitars -- that can't be sim can it?
Last proper demo I did was a long time ago in an expensive studio and it didn't sound 1/4 as good as that.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks.

Yes, they're mic'd amps. Either my Tophat Club Royale or my Fender Deluxe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice indeed! What kind of mics were you using. I'm really impressed with the quality of those recordings considering it was a home rig. There's a certain 70's feel to those takes, very cool.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

konasexone said:


> Very nice indeed! What kind of mics were you using. I'm really impressed with the quality of those recordings considering it was a home rig. There's a certain 70's feel to those takes, very cool.


Thanks!

Mic is an SM-57.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow Terry,

Niiiice !!! I particularly love:"In the middle" and "French river"

Congrats !!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in agreement with everyone else. Great job on these recordings - sounds is fantastic.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your comments!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Did you use the sm-57 on green river?How much are those mics?Great playing.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

xuthal said:


> Did you use the sm-57 on green river?How much are those mics?Great playing.


French River has a mixture of DI guitars and using the onboard mics on the BR-600.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thats cool,sounds like it was professionally mic'd.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Very much liking all tracks. Any intent to add vocals to any of the tracks? Job well done.

Regards,


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

You know, I have one of those gizmos and I just don't have the patience for it. Those tracks make me want to try again thanks!


----------

